# Ford 3600 Pto shaft



## PlanB (Aug 25, 2010)

A guy called me today and apparently he had another guy change out a seal on the pto shaft...well he pulled the shaft out and cant put it back in. He wants me to give it a try so does anyone here know how to put this shaft back in?...lol! I will be taking a look at it monday and would appreciate any advice before then...Thanks!


----------



## PlanB (Aug 25, 2010)

Well imma go check it out this morning and i guess ill let yall know what i find.Bye


----------



## harry16 (Dec 8, 2011)

First of all, he was supposed to put the the PTO shift lever in the "engaged" position and drain the rear end before removing the PTO shaft. The risk with not engaging the PTO is that the shift collar can fall out of the shift fork. If this is the case, remove the left step plate (foot rest), then remove the shift cover and lever assembly, and place the collar on the PTO countershaft in the transmission before installing the PTO shaft. 

Shine a light up in the PTO opening to see what you have to do. The PTO shaft has to pass through a seal between the rear end and transmission, and then engage the splines in the shift collar. I had a brief scare getting my splines to engage. A slight tap with a hammer solved the problem.

Attached a diagram of the 3600 PTO shaft assy.


----------



## PlanB (Aug 25, 2010)

I wish i would have known all this before i put it all back together but i think we are ok. The guy that worked on it before was just supposed to replace the seal in the end of the shaft. Well he didnt realize there was a pin that held the yoke on the shaft so as he was beating on it the shaft came out. I pulled it all apart and looked in the hole and could see the splines and everything lined up so i put the shaft back in and once i felt it go in the splines i tapped it on in with a hammer . Got the snap ring that was bent out of shape on the inside of the bearing and hammered it back in shape but i used the snap ring on the outside and put it on the inside and put the other on the outside cause i figured it took less to keep the bearing in than the shaft in. Anyway i put a new seal in the end housing cleaned it up and put it back in and put the drive shaft back on.... I was gonna test it out but when i went to crank it red wasps flew all out from under the hood!!! so im just gonna let the owner try it out...i hope it works!! LOL!


----------



## PlanB (Aug 25, 2010)

well harry this tractor is a 4100 or atleast thats what it says on the sides of it. I took a round cover off the left side of the tractor that the back part of the step was connected to and i didnt see any kind of fork. i saw a shaft with what looks to be some kind of clutch pack and the pto lever doesnt move anything but a small switch that looks to operate hydraulic flow maybe? There is no oil in it or very little and the pto isnt spinning when i put it in forward position. does the pto on this tractor work off hydraulics? and do i put tractor oil in the rear of it?


----------



## harry16 (Dec 8, 2011)

Is this a different tractor?? Sounds like it has an Independent PTO. It may have a Selecto-O-Speed (SOS) automatic transmission. 

YES, the independent PTO is hydraulically actuated. Use Universal Tractor fluid (UTF) equivalent to Ford 134D. Make sure it has fluid in BOTH the rear differential section and the transmission (separate reservoirs).


----------



## PlanB (Aug 25, 2010)

Well its the same tractor i was just mistaken about the model. He told me 3600 but it says 4100 on it. Yes, it does have two resevoirs cause the trans is full. Not sure how to measure the oil in the rear didnt see a dipstick. How much does it hold? ya think 3 gallons or so would be enough to get it going? Thanks again for the response.


----------



## harry16 (Dec 8, 2011)

The trans and rear differential have fluid level check plugs to determine when they are full. You pour UTF fluid into the transmission and rear end until fluid flows out of the respective fluid level port.

The fill plug for the trans is on top of the transmission somewhere near the shift levers. The fill plug for the rear end is on top of the rear differential center housing just behind the seat.

See attached photo. Fluid level check plugs are small SQUARE-HEADED plugs, on the right side of the tractor (as you are seated on tractor). The white pencil points to the transmission fluid level check plug. The yellow pencil points to the rear differential fluid level check plug. This photo is from my 3600. The 4100 may differ somewhat. 

From my manual, capacity of the rear differential & hydraulic section on a 4100 is *48.3 quarts*. That's 12 gallons. That's a lot of fluid. The owner has probably never checked the fluid level in the rear end.


----------



## PlanB (Aug 25, 2010)

Thanks, again. Ill let you know how it turns out.


----------



## PlanB (Aug 25, 2010)

Everything turned out great!!! Filled the hydro and started it up and pto and all the hydraulics of couse started working. Thanks for the help i never would have found the check plug on the rear section if you wouldnt have pointed it out i could barely see it...lol.


----------



## BILL CROOK (Aug 30, 2010)

Looks like y'all know about hydraulics so i'm going to ad my problem to this thread. Seems like my loader and my 3 point (ford 3000) are getting slower. Could there be a filter or something in the hydro system that is restricting flow and may need cleaned / changed ?? Any ideas ??
Bar bill


----------



## PlanB (Aug 25, 2010)

That would definately be the cheapest thing to start with...on this tractor and most there is a spin on hydraulic filter on side of the transmission somewhere. When you change it do it quick and put a pan under the area cause its gonna pour out when you take the other one off. Good luck.


----------



## BILL CROOK (Aug 30, 2010)

One more "hydraulic" question. I'd like to put hydraulic cylinders on my 6 ft. Wide trip bucket loader. I'm thinking 1-1/4 in. Ram / 2 in. Bore / 24 in. Stroke. Is this what i need for the size pump that is on my ford 3000 ??? It'll be used mostly for snow removal and a little dirt work on my property.
Thanks --- bar bill


----------



## brakenrig (Jan 30, 2013)

Just a quick question regarding the photo above. The flat head screw directly below the yellow pencil has wound itself out on my 3600 but when i tried to screw it back in there is no thread? Scared to turn tractor back on in case it was holding something inside.


----------



## Big_T (Dec 1, 2011)

That screw holds a pipe support bracket (possibly two brackets) in place internally. This is a fairly easy fix. 

You may have to drain the rear differential reservoir down a bit so you can see what's happening and so you don't spill any oil. Remove the round inspection cover on the left side just opposite the screw. Once you get it open, shine a light in there and you will see what you need to do. You'll need a new gasket for re-installing this cover. 

You will need a helper to turn the screw for you, while you hold the brackets in place. Reach inside and hold the assembly in place while your helper threads the screw in. 

There is no need to pull the top cover. 

Good luck. Feel free to ask questions.


----------

